# Herzlichen Glückwunsch Markus !



## Onkel Dagobert (18 März 2008)

Wer hätte es gedacht,

auch ein Admin hat mal Geburtstag.
Herzlichen Glückwunsch, Markus!

:sw7: 


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## Kai (18 März 2008)

Auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag.

:sm20: 

Gruß Kai


----------



## Dabbes vorm Herrn (18 März 2008)

Wieder einmal unbekannterweise:

Aber auch von mir ein paar Glückwünsche



                 :sm20:


----------



## Markus (18 März 2008)

danke, danke, danke,...
vorher (gestern) ging es los bei einem kumpel der am 17.03 hat, nacher (heute) bin ich dran, und am donnerstag machen wir beide die ganz große party...

drei mal geburtstag feiern? - ich bin zu alt für so´n scheiss!
das wird ne üble woche...

am donnerstag seit ihr natürlich eingeladen, "ostrach" ist allen teilnemern des forumstreffens ein begriff, und der rest soll mich einfach kurz anrufen. nummer steht im impressum oben rechts...


----------



## kolbendosierer (18 März 2008)

Morgen,

auch von mir alles GUTE!

:sm20:


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (18 März 2008)

Hallo Markus

Ich wünsche Dir alles Gute zum Geburtstag. Lass Deine Wünsche in Erfüllung gehen.

Gruss

Rainer


----------



## vierlagig (18 März 2008)

zum geburstatag viel glück, zum geburtstag viel glück, zum geburtstag administrierender markus viel glück *schiefsing*


----------



## Lipperlandstern (18 März 2008)

Näääää... der Chef hat Geburtstag...... Herzlichen Glückwunsch aus dem Lipperland.... :s10: 

... und sag mal : Wer macht deine Arbeit wenn Du die ganze Woche am Feiern bist ???????????


... und hast Glück das wir gerade nicht in Ehingen sind........


----------



## crash (18 März 2008)

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag, Herr Admin


----------



## marlob (18 März 2008)

Auch von mir Herzlichen Glueckwunsch, grosser Admin
Und trink nicht mehr als rein geht
:sm20:


----------



## IBFS (18 März 2008)

Na dann Prost :sm20:


----------



## jabba (18 März 2008)

Auch von mir einen herzlichen Glückwunsch.
:sm20:


----------



## mst (18 März 2008)

Alles Gute - Feier nicht zu viel! :sm24:


----------



## Rainer Hönle (18 März 2008)

Hallo Markus,
auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag, Feier schön und heftig. Und denke immer an deine Mutter: "Markus, warum trinkst du denn so viel?" :sm24:


----------



## Larry Laffer (18 März 2008)

:sm24: Hallo Markus,
auch von mir auch aus dem Lipperland ein ganz herzliches  :sm20: .

Da du dir ja für die nächsten Tage viel vorgenommen hast wünsche ich schon mal im Vorraus viel Erfolg beim Kampf gegen den "Allohol" und denk darn : "halb besoffen ist rausgeschmissenes Geld ... "

Gruß
LL


----------



## Roos (18 März 2008)

Auch von mir alles gute zum Geburtstag.

mfg roos


----------



## lorenz2512 (18 März 2008)

hallo,
alles gute chef.


----------



## Znarf (18 März 2008)

Alles Gute auch von mir!!! :s10:

Gruß

Andreas


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (18 März 2008)

Hallo Markus,

auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag, lass es krachen.


----------



## HDD (18 März 2008)

Alles Gute Markus!

HDD


----------



## Perfektionist (18 März 2008)

*also, wenn Du dann wieder wach bist ...*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch, Markus!

hab doch mal grad nachgucken müssen, ob Dein Geburtstag nun die Statistik der Altersstruktur im Forum verfälscht


----------



## edison (18 März 2008)

:s11: :s2: :s10: 
Auch von mir alles gute, auf einen feuchtfröhlichen Abend - lass es Dir gut gehen


----------



## diabolo150973 (18 März 2008)

Ich wünsche auch alles Gute zum Geburtstag!!!


----------



## dr schwob (18 März 2008)

*Alles Gute zum geburtstag.....*

Hallo,
auch von mir alles gute zum geburtstag und weiterhin viel erfolg....


----------



## das_Chaos (18 März 2008)

von mir auch alles gute und weiterhin viel erfolg


----------



## kiestumpe (18 März 2008)

Auch von mir alles Gute zum Burzeltag 
:sm20:


----------



## zotos (18 März 2008)

Auch ich wünsche, dem Headmaster des sps-forum, alles gute zum Geburtstag.


----------



## godi (18 März 2008)

Von mir natürlich auch alles gute!







godi


----------



## MSB (18 März 2008)

Oh, der vorjesetzte hat Jeburtstach,
alles Gute!


----------



## andre (18 März 2008)

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag auch von mir!!!:sm24: 

Gruß Andre


----------



## Pizza (18 März 2008)

Hallo,
auch von mir alles gute zum geburtstag :sm24: 
und danke für dieses geile Forum.... :smile:

Pizza


----------



## maxi (18 März 2008)

Kinder soll er kriegen! Kinder soll er Kriegen .....
Rausch soll er haben! Rausch soll er haben .....


*DREIIIIIII MAL HOOOOOOOOOOCCCCCCHHHHHHHHHH *schrei**


*DREIIIIIII MAL HOOOOOOOOOOCCCCCCHHHHHHHHHH *schrei**


*ALLES GUTE MARKUS!!!*















*.*


----------



## MW (18 März 2008)

Von mir auch alles gute









ich halt mich mal etwas zurück, bei dem Beitrag von Maxi


----------



## Hermann (18 März 2008)

alles gute auch von mir
feier viel, wild und heftig


----------



## Question_mark (18 März 2008)

*Happy Birthday*

Hallo,

dann reihe ich mich mal in die Schlange der Gratulanten ein :

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag. Alles Gute, Gesundheit und Erfolg 

wünscht Dir

Question_mark


----------



## Kieler (18 März 2008)

*Älterungsfest*

Auch von mir alles gute zum Geburtstag.

Gruß aus Kiel


----------



## afk (19 März 2008)

Von mir kommen die Glückwünsche mal wieder nachträglich:






Gruß Axel


----------



## Zefix (19 März 2008)

Von mir auch nachträglich alles gute

:s18: :sm20: :sm20: :s18: 

alter sack


----------



## gravieren (20 März 2008)

Hi

Auch von mir alles Gute.
(War auf Montage --> Gute Ausrede  ?)


----------



## Ralle (20 März 2008)

gravieren schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Auch von mir alles Gute.
> (War auf Montage --> Gute Ausrede  ?)



*ACK* Ging mit genauso  !

Und kein Netz :evil: .

Also Markus, kannst dich ja jetzt über Ostern schön erholen.


----------



## dalbi (20 März 2008)

Auch von mir alles Gute nachträglich.

MfG
Daniel


----------

